# Testing USB ports (methods with or without a loopback plug)



## NoviceTechie (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi,

I just wanted to see if anyone had any tips for testing a usb port. I had a keyboard that would "power on" @ startup, but be unresponsive until I unplugged it from its current port and replugged it into the same port.

I have a suspicion that its just the keyboard itself, and not the port, but I'd like to test out the port itself.

I google'd for a usb port tester and only got one relevant result - Passmark Tester. I was wondering if you more experienced techs had any other suggestions for either a loopback tester for a usb port OR any other methods to test whether a port is malfunctioning or defective?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

This is what I use.
It could just as well be assembled on a piece of perf board.


----------

